# I need some help. please check my video and give me some tips..



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi,

This is my third season (Maybe 20 times already) but I found myself not improving at all this season!
I never took any lessons so basically Youtube is my coach. I read most of the tips on this forum and of course watched the creepy basement videos but I don't know what else I can do.
I introduced Snowboarding to my 5 years old son last year and he is almost ready to go to the mountain with me so I want to get better so I can take care him on the mountain.
I know I need to bend my knees more but I always thought I am bending as low as I could until I see the video my friend recorded for me.
My toe side turns feel not so stable as my heel turns so lots of times, I will find myself using counter rotation to help my toe side turns faster :-(
Please check out my video and give me some tips......

thanks a lot! https://youtu.be/_S--uL1k07I


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Honestly, I didn't think you looked all that bad. You look super rigid though. Relax a bit, enjoy the ride! My one comment would be try closing your shoulders a bit. You seem like you are riding with your shoulders a bit open (Maybe it was the camera angle?). 

What exactly are you looking for advice on? Really it just looks like you just need to ride more and get used to speed and linking turns at speed. 

And a little work on boosting those ollies >

EDIT: Watched it again (what can I say, I'm bored at work..), and you are doing a bit of ruddering too which can make those turns seems a bit washy. Drive those turns through the front foot, rather than tossing your back foot out to initiate the turn. Spring out of the turns a bit by involving your lower body to help drive out of the turns and get to the other side of the board. Just my two cents!


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

dfitz364 said:


> Honestly, I didn't think you looked all that bad. You look super rigid though. Relax a bit, enjoy the ride! My one comment would be try closing your shoulders a bit. You seem like you are riding with your shoulders a bit open (Maybe it was the camera angle?).
> 
> What exactly are you looking for advice on? Really it just looks like you just need to ride more and get used to speed and linking turns at speed.
> 
> And a little work on boosting those ollies >


Thanks for the tips! I didn't know shoulders will make any difference :|
I would like to make my turns more smooth and get rid of a skidded turns!
and yes, I need to practice on how to boost up my rear leg for ollies :crying:


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'll second the "loosen up" recommendation. Looks like you're turning with your whole body stiff.

I could try to describe it all day long, but Ryan Knapton's video shows three ways not to carve:

https://youtu.be/mvADH_dLb4w?t=55s

You can force yourself to do this by riding faster and on bumpier terrain. Get low, stay loose, and absorb the terrain with your legs while trying to move your body as little as possible.

And yeah, every time I tell a new rider that they're not bending their knees they say, "but I AM!!!" But they're not. And you have to show them a video. And then repeat that process a few times.

Just over-exaggerate how low you should be squatting to get a feel for it.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

drblast said:


> I'll second the "loosen up" recommendation. Looks like you're turning with your whole body stiff.
> 
> I could try to describe it all day long, but Ryan Knapton's video shows three ways not to carve:
> 
> ...


I guess I was not "Enjoying" snowboarding so my whole body is really stiff! and after watching Ryan Knapton's video, I found I am a Zoombie... LOL
I will try to get as low as I can this weekend and try to relax my body 

There are lots of mistakes I never noticed until someone point it out and I really appreciate people like you guys spent time to watch my video and help me out! 

thanks for the tips!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ur doing alright...on that run, I'd be zombie...me thinks you need to get on a steeper and more technical slope that will force you to get dynamic. And/or find a crew that is better than you and go mobbing with them, do what they do, go there they go and try to keep up. Mobbing is a good thing and will get you out of your slow processing/think'n melon.

A drill to get more dynamic: When doing heelside carves....bend the knees and get your butt low enough to touch the snow with your leading hand (don't bend over at the waist...squat/bend the knees and make sure your butt is slung loooow). Then doing toeside carves, do the same thing but with your trailing/rear hand touch the snow.

First start out just trying to touch the snow. Then hold the carve until you start back-up hill...doing a complete C shape. Lastly then progressing to do tight and elongated S carves and feel the pop between transferring your edges.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ur doing alright...on that run, I'd be zombie...me thinks you need to get on a steeper and more technical slope that will force you to get dynamic. And/or find a crew that is better than you and go mobbing with them, do what they do, go there they go and try to keep up. Mobbing is a good thing and will get you out of your slow processing/think'n melon.
> 
> A drill to get more dynamic: When doing heelside carves....bend the knees and get your butt low enough to touch the snow with your leading hand (don't bend over at the waist...squat/bend the knees and make sure your butt is slung loooow). Then doing toeside carves, do the same thing but with your trailing/rear hand touch the snow.
> 
> First start out just trying to touch the snow. Then hold the carve until you start back-up hill...doing a complete C shape. Lastly then progressing to do tight and elongated S carves and feel the pop between transferring your edges.



That's one good tip for me, too!
I guess I should get out of my comfort zone and try different slopes. I always thought I should practice in the same routes until I get better so I didn't bother to go with my friends to steeper slopes.
And I will try to touch the snow so it might force me to bend more!

thanks a lot!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

vtec96 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my third season (Maybe 20 times already) but I found myself not improving at all this season!
> I never took any lessons so basically Youtube is my coach. I read most of the tips on this forum and of course watched the creepy basement videos but I don't know what else I can do.
> ...


I'm a fledgling snowboarder and have less time on the board than you. However, in most sports you have your center of mass and balance point in the hip region. That's the balance point. Like ice/inlines skating, skateboarding, horseback riding etc.

Check out this video and compare "intermediate sliding turns" with other turns. By riding upright with straightened legs you have to balance and counter your entire length. 






Good luck and happy shredding


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You are a little stiff like you are not driving the board more like letting the board carry you around.
You hip is very locked in place like there is barely any hip movement. Try loosen up the hip a bit and try driving the board with your hip.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

vtec96 said:


> That's one good tip for me, too!
> I guess I should get out of my comfort zone and try different slopes. I always thought I should practice in the same routes until I get better so I didn't bother to go with my friends to steeper slopes.
> And I will try to touch the snow so it might force me to bend more!
> 
> thanks a lot!


Just make sure you are not bending down to touch the snow from your waist:grin: drive your knees down more. btw,how many miles do you have on your car?


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

speedjason said:


> You are a little stiff like you are not driving the board more like letting the board carry you around.
> You hip is very locked in place like there is barely any hip movement. Try loosen up the hip a bit and try driving the board with your hip.




Hip movement? I have no idea about that! I guess I have to do some more researches! And thanks for the feedback!


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

t21 said:


> Just make sure you are not bending down to touch the snow from your waist:grin: drive your knees down more. btw,how many miles do you have on your car?




Thanks for the tips! And my 96’ only have 60,000 miles


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not expert, but you seem to be doing better than I was after 20 days so keep up the good work. Some of your toe turns look a little "slidy", so bend those knees and force them toward the ground. Flash your board to the sides of the run. I definitely agree with trying some steeper trails at that point. Your turns appear to be in control and consistent, so you are ready for something steeper to challenge yourself. I find on easy terrain I tend to get lazy and stand up straight, give my legs a rest yah know, but that's when I'll tip over or catch an edge. Speed will help force you down.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> I'm not expert, but you seem to be doing better than I was after 20 days so keep up the good work. Some of your toe turns look a little "slidy", so bend those knees and force them toward the ground. Flash your board to the sides of the run. I definitely agree with trying some steeper trails at that point. Your turns appear to be in control and consistent, so you are ready for something steeper to challenge yourself. I find on easy terrain I tend to get lazy and stand up straight, give my legs a rest yah know, but that's when I'll tip over or catch an edge. Speed will help force you down.




Thanks for the encouragement!
I do find myself lazy on easy terrains and sometimes try to avoid steep slopes to save energy. Or maybe I am just afraid of steep slopes...
I’ll try to push myself this weekend!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

vtec96 said:


> Hip movement? I have no idea about that! I guess I have to do some more researches! And thanks for the feedback!


Yes, your hips is very important movement probably the most important movement when it comes to stuff like carving.
You move your hip to allow stacking your weight onto your edges.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

My best advice is:
you need more boarding dynamics experience. It's hard to learn that from youtube videos or hearing advices while riding.

So, stop watching youtube videos and paying attention to other people's advices while riding and do the following: 

-Buy a Sector 9 or a Loaded longboard skate and start working on those turns. This will give you that upper body - lower body rotation/turn harmony that you need for the snowboard carve.

-Then to control your snowboard faster, do some surf if you can. If there is no beach near you, use a normal skate board on a skateboarding pool and that will give you more or less that work you need to do on your back leg.

-Then go back to snowboard, maybe using a rocker snowboard or a hybrid rocker snowboard and see the differences. 

From there, focus on youtube videos and your friends advices to improve your technique.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

vtec96 said:


> Thanks for the tips! And my 96’ only have 60,000 miles


Nice,not been driven much at all. I have about 350,000 on mine:smile:. Just keep riding more and you'll be good,just as everyone mentioned ride with somebody that is better and you will be challenged to keep up and ride more on steeper slopes to gain more confidence. Have fun!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, get lower. Start playing the touch the snow with your hands game as you go into carves to try to get you more dynamic and those legs bent. Especially on a run like that, you've played it out as far as just riding it, step it up a notch. Though part of why you chose this run may be because it's easy to film on. Improvement comes quickest when you have to push yourself a bit.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Yes, your hips is very important movement probably the most important movement when it comes to stuff like carving.
> You move your hip to allow stacking your weight onto your edges.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-U1oX9Pt0s


I never pay attention to my hip movement before and I will give it a try  thanks for the video!


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jonny C said:


> My best advice is:
> you need more boarding dynamics experience. It's hard to learn that from youtube videos or hearing advices while riding.
> 
> So, stop watching youtube videos and paying attention to other people's advices while riding and do the following:
> ...


I live in a cold winter place so I cannot play longboard but that's a good idea for summer!!:grin:


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

t21 said:


> Nice,not been driven much at all. I have about 350,000 on mine:smile:. Just keep riding more and you'll be good,just as everyone mentioned ride with somebody that is better and you will be challenged to keep up and ride more on steeper slopes to gain more confidence. Have fun!


I guess I have to left my beginner friends behind! LOL


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

f00bar said:


> Ya, get lower. Start playing the touch the snow with your hands game as you go into carves to try to get you more dynamic and those legs bent. Especially on a run like that, you've played it out as far as just riding it, step it up a notch. Though part of why you chose this run may be because it's easy to film on. Improvement comes quickest when you have to push yourself a bit.


Yes, most of my friends are better than me so they don't wanna go to easy runs and the rest of my friends are slower than me so I am stuck in the middle with no camera men :embarrased1:
I don't want to hold a GoPro because I am still working on my postures...


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

Do you guys think I should try a different snowboard?
I am riding with Burton Name Dropper 155cm which is a park board with slight duck stance (+9, -15) Goofy, so it might be difficult for me to learn turns?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

vtec96 said:


> Do you guys think I should try a different snowboard?


Good riding is 95% rider, 5% board.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ctoma said:


> Good riding is 95% rider, 5% board.


And 30% wax.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

vtec96 said:


> Do you guys think I should try a different snowboard?
> I am riding with Burton Name Dropper 155cm which is a park board with slight duck stance (+9, -15) Goofy, so it might be difficult for me to learn turns?


What's your inseam and how wide is your stance?
I mean unless you have a shitty shitty board, it's very rarely the cause for not being able to progress.
I think your problem is too stiff not being dynamic. You are not driving the the board with your front foot to initiate the turns but that's some advance stuff.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

ha! I guess I am just trying find an excuse to buy a new board! hahaha.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

vtec96 said:


> ha! I guess I am just trying find an excuse to buy a new board! hahaha.


I have a 7 year old Salomon Villain. It's been beat to hell and still carves and butters like it was new. Love that board.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

vtec96 said:


> ha! I guess I am just trying find an excuse to buy a new board! hahaha.


Oh that's easy. Why didn't you say so in the first place?

You wanna know who doesn't have money for snowboards? Drug addicts who spend all their money on drugs. How did that happen to them? I'll tell you. It's because they didn't buy a snowboard, boots, bindings, lift tickets, and a new Subaru, and they had all this leftover cash and weren't having any fun.

Don't let that happen to you. Stay in school and spend all your money on snowboard gear and lift tickets.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

fix your binding angles. have your front foot (+15)more positive than your back foot(-9), or have them both at even +15,-15 angles.

imo, struggling to keep up with your better friends, or riding slow with your slower friends will both make you all better riders. 

Trying to keep up with better riders gives you a pacer to push your limits and can teach you how to snowboard better. You can follow their lines and see how they handle certain situations and at what speeds you can/should handle them at. 

riding with slower riders, you can focus on your technique by taking more wider dynamic turns. get a feel for your edges more, practice goofy, butters, and ollies. riding with a slower friend keeps you grounded.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

jae said:


> fix your binding angles. have your front foot (+15)more positive than your back foot(-9), or have them both at even +15,-15 angles.
> 
> imo, struggling to keep up with your better friends, or riding slow with your slower friends will both make you all better riders.
> 
> ...


I was riding with +15, -15 for 2 seasons and then I found +15, -9 reduced lots of my knees pain so I don't know if I should go back to +15, -15


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

vtec96 said:


> I was riding with +15, -15 for 2 seasons and then I found +15, -9 reduced lots of my knees pain so I don't know if I should go back to +15, -15


Which knee?


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Which knee?


Left knee (Rear)

wait a min...
Did I say it right about the angle?

I am a Goofy rider so my front is 15 and my rear is 9


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

vtec96 said:


> Left knee (Rear)
> 
> wait a min...
> Did I say it right about the angle?
> ...


Yea I know what you are talking about.
Rear knee hurting could it be too much upper body counter rotation?


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Yea I know what you are talking about.
> Rear knee hurting could it be too much upper body counter rotation?


Humm...
So should I change it back to +15, -15 and fix my counter rotation problem?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

w/e is comfortable>pain. try all binding angles you can think of. doesn't have to be duck. widen your stance, get your butt lower. ride with friends.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

So I went for a quick ride yesterday.
(Sorry no videos since I was alone)
I was try to get as low as I can but I still couldn’t touch the snow yet :-( and one thing I noticed when I try to bend more and crave.
Every time when I try to use edges during the turns, I push hard to the shins and it slowed me down lot! Same thing with heel side, I sit as low as I can but this slowed me down and end up sitting on the ground. What did I do wrong?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

speedjason said:


> Which knee?


the wee knee >


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

vtec96 said:


> So I went for a quick ride yesterday.
> (Sorry no videos since I was alone)
> I was try to get as low as I can but I still couldn’t touch the snow yet :-( and one thing I noticed when I try to bend more and crave.
> Every time when I try to use edges during the turns, I push hard to the shins and it slowed me down lot! Same thing with heel side, I sit as low as I can but this slowed me down and end up sitting on the ground. What did I do wrong?
> ...


this is when you try to get your wee knee as close to the snow as possible

ur not going fast enough...eventually you will be able to do it when going slower.

and you will need to transition to the next edge sooner...which will work into doing cross-unders.

ehh...don't worry about it...it will come


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> the wee knee >


This is why we love ya.:grin:


----------

